# What do you drive?



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Just out of curiosity. 




2001 Pontiac Firebird Formula, 5.7L LS1 V8, with Ram-Air hood (from the Trans-Am of the same generation). Performance: 430+ horsepower, 0-60mph (0-100kph) in 3.8s, top tested speed 180mph, top calculated speed 200+mph, 24/28 city/highway mpg.

Unfortunately, it's not mine; I just get to drive it until I move away. It's got a lot of minor issues with it: we need to replace the shocks, the A/C vent blades, the right side-view mirror, repaint the whole thing, and a few other little things, but it still runs great for having almost 150,000 miles on it.

We got it used several years back with only 60,000 miles; we're pretty sure the previous owner replaced the chipset and lost it to the police, at which point the dealer bought it. The needle pegs at 160mph, but we've taken it higher and kept accelerating. At the rate at which it accelerated, the engine should redline at 200mph, but we accidentally took it past redline once while down-shifting to take a hard corner with no ill effects, which leads us to believe it might get an additional 5mph or so. We spent all last winter (my first winter in the northern US, where it actually snows) with only Z-rated speed tires. Just getting to school or going grocery shopping was an adventure! :lol:

Anyone else have a story behind their ride?


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

I do not drive, i have a chauffeur!

Oh and my vehicle happens to be a BIG Mercedes and i am proud of it.

Scroll down if you are curious.

Yeps that's it


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Maybe I'll get a car someday. I failed my driving test for the second time today.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I ride a bicycle. It's really pleasant except during unexpected dismounts.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Weston said:


> I ride a bicycle. It's really pleasant except during unexpected dismounts.


I know how that feels. I usually walk around town (it's a very small town) and take my bike out in the hills to ride for fun.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Weston said:


> I ride a bicycle. It's really pleasant except during unexpected dismounts.


oh, i never had such problem ever since i started using these....









Those extra wheels got me all the attention i need!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Opel Corsa Ecoflex. In white. Got it last month. Went for one of the most environmentally friendly cars on the market.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

One of the last silver metallic Xantias of 2001, the year in which Citroën stopped  its production. My experience with Citroën Diesel cars is that they become more and more fuel efficient round about 250.000 km .


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

beethovenian said:


> I do not drive, i have a chauffeur!
> 
> Oh and my vehicle happens to be a BIG Mercedes and i am proud of it.
> 
> ...


It's said that anyone seen on a bus after the age of thirty is a failure.

I'm only the messenger....


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> Maybe I'll get a car someday. I failed my driving test for the second time today.


Well for cripes sake! I would volunteer to give you driving lessons... but 3000 miles is a long commute.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> Maybe I'll get a car someday. I failed my driving test for the second time today.


:'(

Personally, I've come to the decision that I'm not going to bother with learning to drive. Where I live at the moment (a rural ****hole), there's nowhere to go anyway, and if I happen to be going somewhere a little further out, I can catch a bus.

My university city is fairly small, and so everything is within cycling/walking distance (I'm a _big_ walker anyway. I only get a bus if I can't walk the same distance in 1-1.5 hours).

And the sheer cost of learning, testing, and then upkeep doesn't seem to be worth it in comparison to paying for public transport. Of course, the one thing I miss out on is that comfort of knowing that you can just leave anywhere, any time, but I'm so used to operating by the timetables of travel companies that I just don't notice or care.

And all that means I can lie about actually just being very environmentally conscious.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I wish to clarify. I walk, but I think that you are neither insensitive nor a clod...maybe...


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Chris said:


> It's said that anyone seen on a bus after the age of thirty is a failure.
> 
> I'm only the messenger....


I might well continue taking the bus even after I don't have to because it's more interesting than being in my own little car bubble away from other people. The bus always gives me food for thought. Are you still a failure if you _choose_ it?



Polednice said:


> Personally, I've come to the decision that I'm not going to bother with learning to drive. Where I live at the moment (a rural ****hole), there's nowhere to go anyway, and if I happen to be going somewhere a little further out, I can catch a bus.


I don't blame you. Driving stresses me out and I'm (obviously) not very good at it. I do it mostly because my father is mad at me for not having a license yet, and I guess driving is a good skill to have. But driving tests - having a stranger sitting in your car, telling you where to drive, and not saying anything else, but scribbling notes every time you do something you know you shouldn't have - are rather terrifying.

My city has a very good public transportation system, so it's easy to get places without driving. I live across town from the main branch of the county library (where all the scores are ), but I can hop on a bus just down the block from my house and be dropped off in front of the library 15-20 minutes later. When I'm away at school, I never need to go anywhere that's not within convenient walking or biking distance.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> I might well continue taking the bus even after I don't have to because it's more interesting than being in my own little car bubble away from other people. The bus always gives me food for thought. Are you still a failure if you _choose_ it?


I don't know, but here's a story. Might be true. A few years ago the House of Lords was discussing bus deregulation. One of the peers decided that he could not in conscience participate in the debate without having experienced bus travel, which he had never done in his life. So he went out into the streets and found a bus stop. A bus came. He got on, and said to the driver 'Take me to Mayfair'.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm currently having driving lessons. I just don't know how I'll get a car :lol:


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I drive a 2002 Honda Civic I bought last year. A nice bland, boring, economical car.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I drive a black 2010 Nissan Altima, and I just love it to death!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I have two cars, a classic 1962 Rover and a PT Cruiser.
The Cruiser is my everyday car and I just love it's classic retro styling, it's got all the mod cons, very practical and makes most other cars on the road look boring.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

What I drive: A heap'o'dents Subaru Legacy in order to accommodate kids, kids' junk, bags full of resources for teaching, groceries, musical instruments, library books and cds, and so on.

What I *WANT *to drive:


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

What I want to drive eh?










It's the Ferrari 458 Italia.

But in the real world, I only have an Accord - affordable, modest and reliable. I'm grateful for my Accord, if only I hadn't set my eyes on cars such as the Ferrari above.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I walk (and Kopachris, I don't think you're an insensitive clod either).

I don't have a car & walk/use public transport & usually feel very smug about my carbon footprint. Then I fly somewhere & don't feel quite so smug.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Chris said:


> It's said that anyone seen on a bus after the age of thirty is a failure.
> 
> I'm only the messenger....


It's also said that great minds do not worry about the societal prejudice form by lesser ones.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> What I drive: A heap'o'dents Subaru Legacy in order to accommodate kids, kids' junk, bags full of resources for teaching, groceries, musical instruments, library books and cds, and so on.
> 
> What I *WANT *to drive:


You will need a car radio / cd / mp3 with a very high volume in order not to be bothered by the engine sounds. Perhaps only Wagner will do


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Chris said:


> It's said that anyone seen on a bus after the age of thirty is a failure.
> 
> I'm only the messenger....


Gee, Chris, this was not nice!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This, for commute to work, travel:










This, for weekend fun:










Colors, body styles are exact match except for the wheels of the Z (mine are prettier).


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Here are my two cars.










2005 Porsche Boxster










2002 Audi A6


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

Nothing fancy. A black 2010 Corolla XRS. A special order corolla with a Camry motor. Has nice stereo with sub woofer.
Bicycle is a Trek 7.9 or my Brompton


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I drive everyone crazy


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

All the members of *Talk Classical* up the wall! :devil:


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

GoneBaroque said:


> I drive everyone crazy


I posted my comment before I saw yours, *GoneBaroque*. Stole my thunder.... 

Just realized what your avatar was I laughed out loud thank you.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

My car when it was brand new, a 2007 Suzuki Forenza. Almost paid off!


----------



## Theophrastus (Aug 13, 2011)

GoneBaroque said:


> I drive everyone crazy


You stole my line!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I already have.........................


----------

